# Blue Crabs as bait...



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

This may be a stupid question but I have looked all through the NCDMF regs and can not find anything about using blue crabs as bait. I guess I am assuming that they have to be atleast 5 inches across the back same as the eaters. That would make for some large bait!!!!!!
Anybody know in differnt rules. A guy I work with said they could use 3 inch ones as bait in Texas but could only eat 5 inch ones.


----------



## Woodchuck (Jan 5, 2005)

*Unprofessional opinion...*

is that any species with a size limit would have to be at least that size before being able to be kept. Be it for bait or eating, 5" is the minimum size. I would think cutting it in half would be the same as for gamefish. You can not disfigure or have in your posession a cutup fish that has a size limit while actively fishing.

You can always use the other crabs though!


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

I use crabs for bait all the time. They aren't exclusively used whole. You can halve and quarter them, and you can make a piece of bait out of each knuckle and chamber.

Don't know about NC, but peelers don't have to be as big as hard crabs in VA. But, I've rarely had any luck in NC finding peelers, so I usually bring my own.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Jebson38 said:


> This may be a stupid question but I have looked all through the NCDMF regs and can not find anything about using blue crabs as bait. I guess I am assuming that they have to be atleast 5 inches across the back same as the eaters. That would make for some large bait!!!!!!
> Anybody know in differnt rules. A guy I work with said they could use 3 inch ones as bait in Texas but could only eat 5 inch ones.


 Yeap,blueclaws have to be five inches for bait or consumption... Course a callico is a different story...


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

*Reason I ask....*

I was cleaning a cobia this weekend and it had between 20-25 blue crabs in its gut that were no bigger than 3 inches across the back. Must been cruising the bar busting crabs. Its not the commercial fisherman hurting crab populations its the dang cobias!!!


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Jebson,if you looked at those crabs very hard,I feel you would determine they were callico crabs,and not blue crabs... If a cobe is cruising a bar he will be loaded with them..


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

*Kenny...*

Is there a size limit for calicos? Also can buy them anywhere or where can you catch them?
Thanks
Jeb


----------

